
But what is Session Puzzling? [pdf] - zipslip
https://storage.googleapis.com/google-code-archive-downloads/v2/code.google.com/puzzlemall/Session%20Puzzles%20-%20Indirect%20Application%20Attack%20Vectors%20-%20May%202011%20-%20Whitepaper.pdf
======
zipslip
Read more at
[https://code.google.com/archive/p/puzzlemall/downloads](https://code.google.com/archive/p/puzzlemall/downloads)

